# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ٢٥١٠١ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٤/١٣ (إكراه)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٢٥١٠١ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية
الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٤/١٣

العنوان : حكم " تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب " . دفاع " الاخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره " . سرقة " سرقة باكراه" . قصد جنائي . نقض " أسباب الطعن . ما لا يقبل منها "

الموجز : القصد الجنائي في جريمة السرقة . قوامه . تحدث الحكم عن هذا الركن استقلالاً . غير لازم . ما دامت مدوناته تنبىء به . استخلاص نية السرقة من الأفعال التى قارفها الجاني وإثبات الإرتباط بينها وبين الإكراه . موضوعى . ما دام سائغاً.

الحكم

باسم الشعب

محكمــة النقــض

الدائرة الجنائية

جلسة الثلاثاء (  د ) الموافق ١٣ من إبريل سنة ٢٠٢١

الطعن رقم ٢٥١٠١ لسنة  ٨٨ قضائية

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

برئاسة السيد المستشار /  مجدي تركي نائب رئيس المحكمة

وعضوية السادة القضاة  /  أحمد مصطفى  ،  أيمن العشري ، إيهاب سعيد البنا نواب رئيس المحكمة  و سامح صبري

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

(١) حكم " بيانات حكم الإدانة " " بيانات التسبيب . تسبيب غير معيب ".

 حكم الادانة . بياناته ؟ المادة ٣١٠ إجراءات جنائية .

عدم رسم القانون شكلاً يصوغ فيه الحكم بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة والظروف التي وقعت فيها . كفاية أن يكون ما أورده مؤدياً إلى تفهم الواقعة بأركانها وظروفها .

(٢) حكم " تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب " . دفاع  " الاخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره " . سرقة " سرقة باكراه" . قصد جنائي . نقض " أسباب الطعن . ما لا يقبل منها ".

 القصد الجنائى فى جريمة السرقة . قوامه . تحدث الحكم عن هذا الركن استقلالاً . غير لازم . ما دامت مدوناته تنبىء به .

 استخلاص نية السرقة من الأفعال التى قارفها الجانى وإثبات الإرتباط بينها وبين الإكراه . موضوعى . ما دام سائغاً.

(٣) إثبات "بوجه عام". محكمة الموضوع "سلطتها في استخلاص الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى ".

استخلاص الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى. موضوعي. ما دام سائغاً.

عدم التزام محكمة الموضوع بالأخذ بالأدلة المباشرة. حقها في استخلاص صورة الدعوى بطريق الاستنتاج والاستقراء وكافة الممكنات العقلية.

 تساند الأدلة في المواد الجنائية. مؤداه؟.

(٤) إثبات "شهود". محكمة الموضوع "سلطتها في تقدير أقوال الشهود ".

 وزن أقوال الشهود وتقديرها. موضوعي.

أخذ المحكمة بشهادة الشهود. مفاده؟.

(٥) إثبات "شهود". محكمة الموضوع "سلطتها في تقدير أقوال الشهود". نقض "أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها ".

للمحكمة أن تأخذ بأقوال الشاهد في اي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى .

تناقض الشهود أو تضاربهم في أقوالهم. لا يعيب الحكم. ما دامت المحكمة قد استخلصت الحقيقة من أقوالهم استخلاصاً سائغاً لا تناقض فيه.

تجريح أدلة الدعوى على وجه معين تأدياً إلى مناقضة الصورة التي ارتسمت في وجدان قاضي الموضوع بالدليل الصحيح. لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض.

 مثال.

(٦) إثبات "بوجه عام". استدلالات. محكمة الموضوع "سلطتها في تقدير الدليل". حكم "تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ".

النعي على الحكم بشأن تحريات الشرطة والتي لم يستند في الإدانة إلى دليل مستمد منها استناداً لأدلة أخرى ومنها أقوال الضابط مجريها. غير مقبول. علة ذلك؟.

(٧) إثبات "شهود" "خبرة". محكمة الموضوع "سلطتها في تقدير الدليل". حكم "تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب". نقض "أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها ".

 تطابق أقوال الشهود مع مضمون الدليل الفنى غير لازم . كفاية أن يكون جماع الدليل القولى غير متناقض مع الدليل الفنى تناقضاً يستعصى على الملاءمة والتوفيق .

 عدم جواز النعي بتناقض الدليلين القولي والفني لاول مرة محكمة النقض.

(٨) دفوع " الدفع بانتفاء الصلة بالواقعة  " . دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره " . نقض " اسباب الطعن . ما لا يقبل منها ".

عدم التزام المحكمة بتتبع المتهم في مناحي دفاعه . استفادة الرد عليه من أدلة الثبوت أوردها الحكم .

(٩) حكم "تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب". نقض "أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها".. دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره " .

 النعي بعدم انطباق القيد والوص على واقعة الدعوى . جدل موضوعي . غير جائز إثارته امام محكمة النقض .

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الوقائـع

اتهمت النيابـة العامـة الطاعن في قضية الجناية رقــم  ...... لسنـة ٢٠١٧ جنايات مركز شرطة مطوبس( المقيدة بالجدول الكلى برقم ...... لسنة ٢٠١٧ كفر الشيخ ) بأنه في يوم ٣ من أغسطس سنة ٢٠١٧ بدائرة مركز شرطة مطوبس ـــــ محافظة كفر الشيخ : ــــــ 

١ــــ سرق  إسطوانة الغاز المبينة وصفاً وقيمة بالأوراق والمملوكة للمجني عليه / ...... وكان ذلك بالطريق العام وبطريق الاكراه عليه بأن قام المتهم بلكمه بيده محدثاً اصابته الموصوفة بالتقرير الطبي المرفق فبث بذلك الرعب في نفسه وتمكن بتلك الوسيلة القسرية من شل مقاومته والفرار بالمسروقات على النحو المبين بالأوراق.

وأحالتـــه إلى محكمة جنايات كفر الشيخ لمعـاقبته طبقاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحـالة .

وادعى المجني عليه مدنياً قبل المتهم بمبلغ عشرة آلاف جنيه وواحد علي سبيل التعويض المدني المؤقت .

والمحكمــــة المــــــذكورة قضــــت في ١٩ من سبتمبر سنة ٢٠١٨. عملاً بالمادة ٣١٤ من قانون العقوبات وأعمال المادة ١٧ من ذات القانون . حضورياً بمعاقبته بالحبس لمدة ستة أشهر عما أسند إليه وألزمته المصاريف الجنائية . وفي الدعوى المدنية باحالتها بحالتها إلى المحكمة المدنية المختصة بلا مصاريف .

فطعن المحكوم عليه في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض في ١١ من نوفمبر سنة ٢٠١٨. وأودعت مذكرة بأسباب الطعن في ذات التاريخ موقع عليها من المحامي.

وبجلسة اليوم سُمِعَت المرافعة على ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسة .

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المحكمــة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذى تلاه السيد القاضي المقرر والمرافعة وبعد المداولة قانوناً .

 حيث إن الطعن قد استوفي الشكل المقرر في القانون.

وحيث إن الطاعن ينعي على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانه بجريمة السرقة باكراه مع إحداث جروح قد شابه القصور في التسبيب والفساد في الاستدلال والإخلال بحق الدفاع ، ذلك أنه لم يبين واقعة الدعوى بياناً كافياً تتحقق به أركان الجريمة والظروف التي وقعت فيها ومؤدى أدلة الثبوت، والتفت عن دفعه بعدم توافر أركان جريمة السرقة بالاكراه في حقه ، واعتنق تصوير المجني عليه لواقعة الدعوى رغم عدم معقوليته وتعدد رواياته في مراحل التحقيق المختلفة ، وعول في الإدانة على أقوال شهود الإثبات رغم عدم صحتها وتناقضها وعدم رؤية أحدهم أو معاصرته واقعات الحادث ، كما عول على تحريات الشرطة دون إيراد مضمونها فضلاً عن أنها لا تصلح دليلاً للإدانة لعدم بيان مصدرها ، وعلى ما ورد بالدليلين القولى والفني رغم ما بينهما من تعارض ، وأخيراً أغفل الحكم الرد على ما تمسك به من انتفاء صلته بالواقعة وبعدم انطباق القيد والوصف عليها ، كل ذلك مما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه .

وحيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه قد بين واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجريمة التي دان الطاعن بها وأورد على ثبوتها في حقه أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى ما رتبه الحكم عليه . لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المادة ۳۱۰ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد أوجبت في كل حكم بالإدانة أن يشتمل على بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة بياناً تتحقق به أركان الجريمة التي دان الطاعن بها والظروف التي وقعت فيها، وكان يبين مما سطره الحكم فيما تقدم أنه بين واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية لجريمة السرقة بالإكراه التي دان الطاعن بها وأورد على ثبوتها في حقه أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى النتيجة التي رتبها الحكم عليها . وكان القانون لم يرسم شكلاً خاصاً يصوغ فيه الحكم بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة والظروف التي وقعت فيها فمتى كان مجموع ما أورده الحكم - كما هو الحال في الدعوى المطروحة - كافياً في تفهم الواقعة بأركانها وظروفها حسبما استخلصتها المحكمة كان هذا محققاً لحكم القانون ، ومن ثم فإن ما ينعاه الطاعن في هذا الشأن لا يكون مقبولاً.

 لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن القصد الجنائي في جريمة السرقة هو قيام العلم عند الجاني وقت إرتكاب الفعل أنه يختلس المنقول المملوك للغير من غير رضاء مالكه بنية تملكه ، ولما كان ما أورده الحكم في بيانه لواقعة الدعوى وأدلتها، يكشف عن توافر هذا القصد لديه، وكان التحدث عن نية السرقة استقلالاً في الحكم أمراً غير لازم ما دامت الواقعة الجنائية كما أثبتها تفيد بذاتها أنه إنما قصد من فعلته إضافة ما اختلسه إلى ملكه، وكان ما أثبته الحكم في مدوناته تتوافر به جناية السرقة بإكراه بكافة أركانها كما هي معرفة به في القانون، وكان استخلاص نية السرقة من الأفعال التي قارفها الطاعن على النحو السالف بيانه، وكذا إثبات الارتباط بين السرقة والإكراه هو من الموضوع الذي يستقل به قاضيه بغير معقب ما دام قد استخلصهما مما ينتجهما. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تستخلص من أقوال الشهود وسائر العناصر المطروحة أمامها على بساط البحث الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى، حسبما يؤدي إليه اقتناعها، وأن تطرح ما يخالفها من صور أخرى ما دام استخلاصها سائغاً مستنداً إلى أدلة مقبولة في العقل والمنطق، ولها أصلها في الأوراق، وهي في ذلك ليست مطالبة بالأخذ بالأدلة المباشرة بل لها أن تستخلص صورة الدعوى كما ارتسمت في وجدانها بطريق الاستنتاج والاستقراء وكافة الممكنات العقلية، ولا تلتزم في الأدلة التي يعتمد عليها الحكم أن ينبئ كل دليل منها ويقطع في كل جزئية من جزئيات الدعوى ، لأن الأدلة في المواد الجنائية متساندة يكمل بعضها بعضاً ومنها مجتمعة تتكون عقيدة القاضي، فلا ينظر إلى دليل بعينه لمناقشته على حدة دون باقي الأدلة بل يكفي أن تكون الأدلة في مجموعها كوحدة مؤدية إلى ما قصده الحكم منها ومنتجة في اكتمال اقتناع المحكمة واطمئنانها إلى ما انتهت إليه، وكان من المقرر أن تقدير أقوال الشهود وتقدير الظروف التي يؤدون فيها شهادتهم ، وتعويل القضاء على أقوالهم مهما وجه إليها من مطاعن وحام حولها من الشبهات كل ذلك مرجعه إلى محكمة الموضوع تنزله المنزلة التي تراها وتقدرها التقدير الذي تطمئن إليه ، ومتى أخذت بشهادتهم فإن ذلك يفيد أنها أطرحت جميع الاعتبارات التي ساقها الدفاع لحملها على عدم الأخذ بها، كما أنه من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تأخذ بأقوال الشاهد فى أية مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى ولو خالفت أقواله أمامها ، كما أن التناقض في أقوال الشهود أو تضاربهم في أقوالهم - بفرض حصوله - لا يعيب الحكم ما دامت المحكمة قد استخلصت الحقيقة من أقوالهم استخلاصاً سائغاً لا تناقض فيه، وكانت المحكمة - في الدعوى الماثلة - قد اطمأنت إلى أقوال شهود الإثبات التي حصلتها بما لا تناقض فيه كما اطمأنت إلى حصول الواقعة طبقاً للتصوير الذي أوردته، وكانت الأدلة التي استندت إليها في ذلك سائغة ومقبولة في العقل والمنطق، ولا يجادل الطاعن أن لها معينها الصحيح في الأوراق، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن بشأن أن أيا من شهود الإثبات لم ير واقعات الحادث ولم يعاصر أحدهم سرقة الطاعن للمجني عليه ، وأن صورة الدعوى التي اعتنقتها المحكمة جاءت على خلاف مادياتها، لا يعدو أن يكون محاولة لتجريح أدلة الدعوى على وجه معين تأدياً من ذلك إلى مناقضة الصورة التي ارتسمت في وجدان المحكمة بالدليل الصحيح ، وهو ما لا يقبل إثارته أمام محكمة النقض . لما كان ذلك ، وكان البيِّن من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه لم يستند في الإدانة إلى دليل مستمد من تحريات الشرطة وإنما أقام قضاءه على أقوال المجني عليه وشهود الإثبات وضابط المباحث وأن ما ورد بأقوال الضابط في شأن التحريات إنما هو مجرد قول للضابط يخضع لتقدير المحكمة التي أفصحت عن اطمئنانها إليه، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد يكون في غير محله . 

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنه ليس بلازم أن تطابق أقوال الشهود مضمون الدليل الفنى بل يكفى أن يكون جماع الدليل القولى غير متناقض مع الدليل الفنى تناقضاً يستعصى على الملاءمة والتوفيق وكان الدليل المستمد من أقوال شهود الإثبات التى أخذت به محكمة الموضوع واطمأنت إليه غير متعارض والدليل المستمد من التقرير الطبي ، فإن ما ينعاه الطاعن فى هذا الخصوص يكون على غير أساس وفضلاً عن ذلك فإن البين من محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن الطاعن لم يثر شيئا بشأن قاله التناقض بين الدليلين القولى والفنى ومن ثم لا يسوغ إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض. لما كان ذلك، وكان ما تمسك به الطاعن من انتفاء صلته بالواقعة لا يعدو دفاعاً موضوعياً ، وكان من المقرر أن المحكمة ليست ملزمة بتتبع المتهم في كافة مناحي دفاعه الموضوعي والرد على كل شبهة يثيرها استقلالاً ، إذ إن الرد يستفاد دلالة من أدلة الثبوت التي أوردها الحكم وفي عدم إيرادها لهذا الدفاع أو ردها عليه ما يدل على أنها أطرحته اطمئناناً منها إلى أدلة الثبوت التي أقامت عليها قضاءها ، ومن ثم فإنه تنحسر عن الحكم قالة الإخلال بحق الدفاع . لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه تتوافر به أركان جناية السرقة بالإكراه مع إحداث جروح بكافة أركانها القانونية ، فإن النعي بعدم انطباق القيد والوصف على الواقعة لا يعدو أن يكون منازعة في الصورة التي اعتنقها الحكم للواقعة وجدلاً موضوعياً في سلطة محكمة الموضوع في استخلاص صورة الواقعة كما ارتسمت في وجدانها مما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض . لما كان ما تقدم، فإن الطعن برمته يكون على غير أساس متعيناً رفضه موضوعاً.

فلهــذه الأسبــاب

حكمت المحكمة:ـــ بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفي الموضوع برفضه .

المصدر 
https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...899&&ja=284652

----------

